# The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination



## heartoflesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Is this the best book on the subject? Both from the standpoint of easy understandability and scholarship? Is there anything better?


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 31, 2007)

Rick Larson said:


> Is this the best book on the subject? Both from the standpoint of easy understandability and scholarship? Is there anything better?



It is certainly helpful however there is better work. What specificly do you want?


----------



## KMK (Oct 31, 2007)

It is outstanding, straightforward and readable. However, not having read every book on the subject I would not be able to tell you if it is the best. I often hear it and Pink's "Sovereignty of God" as great starting points.


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 31, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the best book on the subject? Both from the standpoint of easy understandability and scholarship? Is there anything better?
> ...



The best of both worlds-- something a simple guy can understand but still very thorough, substantial and scholarly. I believe Boettner's book is probably the best, but I'm just wondering if there's something even better I'm not aware of.


----------



## caddy (Oct 31, 2007)

Rick Larson said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > Rick Larson said:
> ...


 
I read this book 3-4 years ago and it totally changed my thinking on what I thought of very negatively up until that point. 

Another book I highly recommend is James White's _The Potter's Freedom:_

Amazon.ca: The Potter's Freedom: Books: R. C., Jr. Sproul,James R. White

These 2 books solidified, for me, difficult concepts in very straight-forward language. I go back to them often just to see the portions I noted, underlined, and commented on.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 31, 2007)

KMK said:


> It is outstanding, straightforward and readable.



 I found Sproul's _Chosen By God_ quite helpful as well, but being much more brief and narrow in focus, it simply re-ignited my uncertainty about the subject when I had temporarily been convinced Calvinism was unbiblical. But subsequently reading Boettner's book was what finally convinced me of the opposite, as it considers so many of the relating factors in-depth.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 31, 2007)

Rick Larson said:


> The best of both worlds-- something a simple guy can understand but still very thorough, substantial and scholarly. I believe Boettner's book is probably the best, but I'm just wondering if there's something even better I'm not aware of.



In that case I would suggest:

JEROME ZANCHIUS, "THE DOCTRINE OF ABSOLUTE PREDESTINATION" 0002
A Brief Declaration of the Table of Predestination.
Beza's Thirty-Eight Aphorisms against Castalion.
That God is the Creator of all Things, and Governeth All Things by His Providence, Where Mention is also Made of the Goodwill of God to Usward, and of Predestination.
An Examination of Mr. Cotton's Analysis of Romans Nine By William Twisse, DD.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 31, 2007)

Boettner is perhaps my all-time favorite, but you might also consider Dr. Sam Storms' recently published book, _Chosen for Life: The Case for Divine Election_. It's narrower than Boettner, but quite well written and understandable to most everyone.


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> Boettner is perhaps my all-time favorite, but you might also consider Dr. Sam Storms' recently published book, _Chosen for Life: The Case for Divine Election_. It's narrower than Boettner, but quite well written and understandable to most everyone.




I saw this one the other day but didn't pick it up. I'll have to check it out. 

I don't know what ever happened to my copy of Boettner's TRDoP. Did I borrow it to my brother? Did I sell it to one of you guys to help fund my guitar?


----------

